# Simple Odor Control



## rele-tired (Jun 4, 2011)

I have been using organic nute additives in my hydro res for odor control recently. I got a grip of freebies at a local trade show recently. I noticed that after I started adding a little Fancy Fish fertilizer my skunky smell went away almost completely. I have my ventilation system tied in to the sewer pipe in my basement. I use a dual blower exhaust fan that clears the hot air out of my room. Most of the air that goes into the sewer line is blown out of a PVC vent pipe on top of my house. When my ladies get really smelly I can smell it in the house too. 

After I put the fish emulsion in my res for the first time I was amazed to find that I didn't have a skunk smell at all even when I open the door to the basement. I get a slightly musty smell, not fishy, in my room. But the skunk is gone.

Does anyone else do this? Are there other products that can do the same thing?


----------



## Metrop (Jun 10, 2011)

if i have a smeel problem that i need to solve as quick as possible before anyone complaine.....  i spray liquid garlic !!

than it looks like i am cooking..


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 10, 2011)

I've never heard of that b4. I use corbon filter mesh from the aquarium/fish store that ya can buy is large sheets. I put it over my intakes of my air exaust and over the AC in the grow room. works like a charm. after about a month I take it out and smoke it. (just kidding) I put it in the oven on 300 for an hour and that cooks off all of the smells that the carbon has injested and the filter is like new again and is good for a few more trips.


----------



## rele-tired (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey Hushpuppy
I use some of that same carbon in my fishtank. I buy a tub of it and put it cheesecloth bags the water is totally cleaner the next day. 

I just got about4 bags of shultz charcoal soil additive for 2 bucks at a garage sale last fall. thatsd like 20 pounds. Its larger pieces but I think that may help me do more airflow. I'm gonna try to upgrade my circulation fan into a carbon scrubber with it. I figure if I keep the CFMs up the flow will be faster even if the dwell time over the carbon is reduced. Then I can have the fan still moving the air in the room and scrubbing at the same time.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah that is actually where I got the idea from as I do the same thing. That sounds interesting. I was considering doing something like that at one point. I bet if yu make up a box with multiple layers of screen mesh that is fine enough to hold the charcoal and add thinner layers of charcoal to each layer of screen, yu will get better air flow and still get good air scrubbing effect. Yu can also cook that in the stove to reactivate it.


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 23, 2011)

i love the skunky smell.  i live in the country so it smells natural


----------

